

HBO: Piracy Not A Threat... Its a Compliment - thezach
http://technow.info/2013/04/hbo-piracy-not-a-threat-its-a-compliment/

======
NeMeSYZ
Exactly! Most p2p downloaders arent those who.will but anyway

